# So, is that a rabbit in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?



## Outsider

Let's see who can guess this one. 

Então, isso que tens no bolso é um coelho, ou estás só feliz por me veres?


----------



## Q-cumber

Russian: У тебя кролик в кармане, или ты просто рад меня видеть? 
(Then, is that a rabbit in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?)


----------



## Outsider

Q-cumber said:


> (So, is that a rabbit in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?)


Nearly right. 

*Let's hear it in other languages!*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: Cebindeki tavşandan mı yoksa sırf beni gördüğüne mi sevindin?*
My own attempt, I don't know about the original translated sentence.


----------



## Frank06

Hi


Outsider said:


> Então, isso que tens no bolso é um coelho, ou estás só feliz por me veres?


*Dutch:*
Wel wel, is dat een konijn in je broekzak, of ben je gewoon blij dat je mij ziet.
(... blij om mij te zien).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

إذن، هل ذلك أرنب في جيبك، أم هل أنت فقط مسرور برؤيتي؟
(_idhan, hal dhaalika arnabun fii jaybika, am hal anta faqaT masruurun biru'yati?_)

As the sentence is conversational, it sounds a little odd in standard Arabic (particularly the "so" part). Here is a translation into Palestinian Arabic:

شو، هدا أرنب إللي بجيبتك ولا إنت بس مبسوط بشوفتي؟
(_shuu, haada arnab illi bjeebtak, willa inte bas mabsuuT bshoofti?_)


----------



## Cleotis

Hola: 

En Español:

"Entonces, ¿Tienes un conejo en el bolsillo o es que te alegras de verme?

Saludos.


----------



## DearPrudence

My try in French (I don't have the courage to watch the film again  ) based on the Spanish:
*"Alors, tu as un lapin dans ta poche ou t'es juste content de me voir ?"*

ps: funny idea, Outsider


----------



## deine

More or less in Lithuanian should be like that:

Slepi triušį kišenėje ar šiaip džiaugiesi mane matydamas/a? (male/female)


----------



## irene.acler

In* italiano:*

Dì un po', hai un coniglio in tasca o sei contento di vedermi?


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:

Nii, on see jänes sul taskus või on sul lihtsalt hea meel mind näha?


----------



## panjabigator

This is hilarious!  

Panjabi: ਫ਼ਿਰ, ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਬੋਜੇ ’ਚ ਖਰਗੋਸ਼ ਹੈ ਯਾ ਕਿ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਮੈਂਨੂੰ ਦੇਖ ਕੇ ਖੂਸ਼ ਹੋਯੇ. 
/fir, tuhaaDe boje ch kharagosh hai yaa ki tusii.n mai.nuu.n dekh ke khuush hoye/

Hindi: फिर, आप के जेब में खरगोश है या कि आप मुझे देखकर खूश हुए.
/phir, aap ke jeb me.n kharagosh hai yaa ki aap mujhe dekhkar khuush hue/


----------



## Q-cumber

deine said:


> More or less in Lithuanian should be like that:
> 
> Slepi triušį kišenėje ar šiaip džiaugiesi mane matydamas/a? *(male/female)*


Laba diena! 

This funny question might be only addressed to a man!  The original version of this joke is , "Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?"  A banana in a trousers pocket looks alike an erected penis. So the asker, most probably a female, suggests you might be as glad to see her as to get a "hard-on"  (provided you are not hiding a banana in your pocket). Another variant is: "Is that a* gun* in your pocket....".
    Of course, although a rabbit is somewhat a symbol of sexuality (and the symbol of the Playboy magazine), the connection between a "rabbit in a pocket" and a penis isn't that obvious. The authors adapted the saying to the movie's context in order to soften it, still being assured that adult spectators will perfectly understand the hint.


All the above is _IMHO_, of course.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish: 
_Naprwadę jesteś zadowolony, że mnie widzisz, czy masz królika w kieszeni?_


Tom


----------



## Taiyiyi

haha this is fun, alright, here's my pathetic attempt at it in Chinese

你兜里装的是兔子吗？还是你见到我很高兴

（Is your pocket holding a rabbit? or are you happy to see me)

still sounds really funny in chinese too haha


----------



## Aftonfalken

My attempt in swedish

Så, är det en kanin i din ficka eller är du glad över att träffa mig?


----------



## Whodunit

German:

*Also, ist das ein Kaninchen in deiner Hosentasche oder freust du dich nur, mich zu sehen?*


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Q-cumber said:


> The original version of this joke is , "Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?"


Isn't that 'a gun', and isn't that a phrase by Mae West?? Or is it an urban legend?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Q-cumber

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> Isn't that 'a gun', and isn't that a phrase by Mae West?? Or is it an urban legend?
> Groetjes,
> Frank


Hi!

Al least Wiki suggests so:


> *Is that a gun in your pocket,* or are you just happy to see me? was a quip by Mae West, although it was not from any of her plays or movies. She made it in February 1936, at the train station in Los Angeles upon her return from Chicago, when a Los Angeles police officer was assigned to escort her home.
> 
> *Further reading*
> John Kobal, "Mae West," Films and Filming, September 1983, pp. 21-25.


----------



## Outsider

How did you manage to guess the original quote, Q-cumber?


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> How did you manage to guess the original quote, Q-cumber?


 
I had found it, too, when I was searching for the German equivalent. Google is always helpful. 

But this makes me ask you why you wanted to have it with a rabbit? Any particular reason?


----------



## Outsider

Well, it's one of the quote's funniest incarnations, and I love the movie.


----------



## Q-cumber

Outsider said:


> How did you manage to guess the original quote, Q-cumber?



Well, I took a dictionary, translated several words into English, and then recollected the entire phrase. Unfortunately, I don't speak Portuguese.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech (without commas):

Takže to co máš v kapse je králík nebo jsi jenom rád že mě vidíš?


----------

